# Common bermuda lawn domination



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

A little bit goes a long way. My common bermuda is looking better than ever.

My lawn back in May


My lawn today


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

I dont use a edge guard so my fertilizer is nourishing my neighbors lawn


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Nice! What have you been doing? Tell all


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Sure you're not hitting Ctrl-U in Photoshop and bumping up that saturation? Lol, kidding, that's some amazing looking common!


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Hehe no these are pics directly from my Note 8....takes amazing pics. It is really a night and day difference


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I've never seen any type of bermuda look this color. Are you sure you don't have perennial rye?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

This was back in May


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Here is the same spot today


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

You can see a real difference from my neighbor across the street


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

What are you using? This could be helpful to many warm season folks. You stated you don't use an edge guard and that a little goes a long way. So what is your product and technique??


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

I also use milo which is not in the pic.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

I use this for weak spots.....spots recovers in 5 days with this stuff. Specially when the temps are in the 80s


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

I try to put as much micro nutrients into the soil. Trying to mimic garden soil as much as I can


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Here is a better example of the domination


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Same common Bermuda


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Very nice lawn and outstanding color for common Bermuda!!


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Coldsprings (Jul 16, 2019)

I think you just helped me decide on what to plant in the back yard. I have arden 15 in the front yard that is about 1 month old and I wasnt sure if planting common would be unacceptable in comparison. Do you think the TNEX is helping with density and color? Also, are you sure its common? I would expect them to have put down sod in a neighborhood like that.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Coldsprings said:


> I think you just helped me decide on what to plant in the back yard. I have arden 15 in the front yard that is about 1 month old and I wasnt sure if planting common would be unacceptable in comparison. Do you think the TNEX is helping with density and color? Also, are you sure its common? I would expect them to have put down sod in a neighborhood like that.


I'd say it's a combination of everything I put down. The ferti-lome liquid iron takes the green to the next level. Yep I'm pretty sure it's common bermuda.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

My backyard has tiftuf bermuda which has a lighter green than the common bermuda.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Gotboost15psi said:


> My backyard has tiftuf bermuda which has a lighter green than the common bermuda.


May be a little lighter but just as awesome looking!

All I do is cut, water and put down 1/2 pound of N per 1k sq feet using 13-13-13. I have been holding off to try anything else until my soil test results show some improvement. Maybe next year I will add some iron or try AS (21-0-0), kelp or humic acid. I want to wait a couple more seasons before going down the PGR road if at all...


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Gotboost15psi said:
> 
> 
> > My backyard has tiftuf bermuda which has a lighter green than the common bermuda.
> ...


I would highly recommend adding some organic matter to the lawn. Humic is Gods gift to soil. You really want to build your soil structure with a world of nutrients your plant can take. I use very little synthetic fertilizer and more of the organic stuff. You really need a soil test to see where your soil PH is. If that alone is off the plant will have a hard time taking up anything you put down.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

I even use fish fertilizer. Anything that will break down into food for the lawn is great for the soil.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Gotboost15psi said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Gotboost15psi said:
> ...


My soil pH is coming down (started at 8 and last soil test showed 7.7). Its a long process...
So humic would be good at this point? Anything else you recommend?? Thanks...


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

I mix it all up.and spray every 2 weeks with my push sprayer


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

How the heck are you guys getting stripes on your common Bermuda? I would love to be able to do that on mine


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Gotboost15psi said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


You can never put down too much Humic. I would hold off on the 15 15 15 as you can end up being high on your phosphorus, and potassium which will disrupts the uptake of other important nutrients


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> How the heck are you guys getting stripes on your common Bermuda? I would love to be able to do that on mine


I use a reel mower with a front roller that bends the grass blade which gives the stripping effect


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Gotboost15psi That's kick *** but no way it is common bermuda. How do you know it's a common variety - did you seed it yourself? How did it look when you moved in for comparison?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Gotboost15psi what's your HOC?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> How the heck are you guys getting stripes on your common Bermuda? I would love to be able to do that on mine


I mow 3 mowings in one stripe pattern. Usually that is one weeks worth of mowing. Then I change directions for 3 mows. By the 3rd mow the stripes usually look pretty nice. I don't have a stripe kit on my rotary so it's just whatever the mower is capable of. Some weeks it looks good and some weeks not so much. I don't have irrigation so rain is a major player in it too.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye maybe it's my taller HOC but stripes never last long for me if I can even get them. I've held off on buying a stripe kit because I was under the impression that common doesn't really stripe.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> @Gotboost15psi That's kick @ss but no way it is common bermuda. How do you know it's a common variety - did you seed it yourself? How did it look when you moved in for comparison?


You be the judge. Common bermuda is what was used in the whole community


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> @Gotboost15psi what's your HOC?


HOC is half an inch


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> @TN Hawkeye maybe it's my taller HOC but stripes never last long for me if I can even get them. I've held off on buying a stripe kit because I was under the impression that common doesn't really stripe.


I found that a higher cut with a rotary stripes better. Without a stripe kit the mowers back flap lays the grass down. With a shorter cut there isn't enough weight to really lay the grass down. Reel mowers have rollers to lay the grass down so they work on shorter cuts. I've had my best stripes since I went up to 2.75".


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> @TN Hawkeye maybe it's my taller HOC but stripes never last long for me if I can even get them. I've held off on buying a stripe kit because I was under the impression that common doesn't really stripe.


Reel mower with a front roller will push down on the grass blade much harder than a stripping kit on a rotary mower


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Height of the tiftuf in my backyard


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

Very impressive, @Gotboost15psi how would you compare the ferti-lome liquid iron to feature 6-0-0.
I've tried T-Nex for the first time this past weekend with feature and have noticed a difference, looking to study more products for next season..


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Gotboost15psi said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Gotboost15psi said:
> ...


Higher P and K would be good. Im deficient in those areas according to my soil test thus the reason I'm using triple 13...


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Gotboost15psi said:


> I even use fish fertilizer. Anything that will break down into food for the lawn is great for the soil.


Question - does it smell like fish? 
I had some Root Ruckus that smelled so bad I haven't finished the bottle. Made me shy of trying anything else that might stink. And I don't mind the smell of Milo at all, but the Root Ruckus was BAD - one reviewer said it smelled like rotten potatoes inside a corpse or something, lol. And it didn't HAVE fish, but it smelled like fish.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Mondeh6 said:


> Very impressive, @Gotboost15psi how would you compare the ferti-lome liquid iron to feature 6-0-0.
> I've tried T-Nex for the first time this past weekend with feature and have noticed a difference, looking to study more products for next season..


I personally never used feature 6-0-0.....I like going the liquid route as I can put down a even coverage and dont have to water it down. I used southern AG chelated liquid iron for a full season. It worked well but ended up switching to ferti-line chelated liquid iron as I get a lot more product for the money and works just as well.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> Gotboost15psi said:
> 
> 
> > I even use fish fertilizer. Anything that will break down into food for the lawn is great for the soil.
> ...


Hahah yea man that stuff reeks! But the lawn loves it. I have to wear gloves when handling that stuff....pulling it out the cabinet alone requires a mask hehe


----------

